# Könige von Azeroth (Classic Raid Gilde) (Die Nachtwache)



## Eloquia (26. Dezember 2009)

Fröhliche Weihnachten!

Wir, die Gilde "Könige von Azeroth", sind eine Classic Raid Gilde auf der Suche nach weiteren Helden, die sich uns im Kampf gegen das vergessene Übel (Ragnaros usw.) anschließen wollen.

Wir wollen die alten Classic Zeiten wieder aufleben lassen:
Unser Ziel ist es, eine Gilde aus Spielern auschließlich der Stufe 60ig aufzubauen, die regelmäßig in die 40er Raidinstanz (Geschmolzener Kern, Pechschwingenhort usw.) gehen wollen, um die alten Gefahren mit neuen Techniken (neue Talente,Fähigkeiten usw.) bewältigen zu können und natürlich um die außergewöhnlichen T1 und T2 Sets tragen zu können.

Die einzige Bedingung an alle zukünftigen Mitglieder:
Mit Erreichen der Stufe 60 wird jedes Mitglied dazu angehalten, ein EP-Stopp durchzuführen,
damit man nicht ausversehen durch ein Level Up eine zu hohe Stufe erreicht.
Denn wir möchten die Raidinstanzen nur mit 60igern bestreiten, da es mit höherlevligen nicht mehr so viel Spaß macht.

Doch es spielt keine Rolle, ob der Spieler einen Main auf dem Realm hat oder welches Level er hat.
Ich selber queste mit meinem Priester (momentan Level 28) auf die 60ig zu. 
Daher gibt es bei uns außer der obig beschriebenen Bedingung keine Zwänge außer einer kleinen Regel: Jeder soll Spaß haben und zu nichts gezwungen werden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Stand der Dinge: Wir umfassen 15 von den benötigten 30 Spielern.
Wir brauchen für die 40er Raidinstanzen nämlich nicht mehr 40 Spieler. (Natürlich wäre das fantastisch, aber wir können auch mit 30 loslegen.) Das kommt daher, dass die Bosse schon mittlerweile um 30% generft wurden und dass es bei uns erlaubt ist, BC und Wotlok Vorteile (Verzauberungen usw.) zu verwenden.

Ich hoffe, ich kann mit diesem Thread viele Spieler erreichen, und wir hoffen,
dass Du (ja genau DU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) uns helfen wirst. 
Viele Spieler, die erst neu sind, können die magischen Momente, für uns sind sie die schönsten Momente, von WoW Classic nicht mehr erleben. Wir wollen es alldenjenigen ermöglichen, die sie vermissen und sich nach ihnen sehen.
Melde Dich einfach hier im Forum oder wsp bzw. schreibe Eloquia einen Brief.

Gerne würden wir von Kritikern Gefahren oder Probleme eines solchen Vorhabens hören!

Wir warten auf Dich! 

Im Namen der Gilde
Könige von Azeroth

Eloquia


PS: Wir sind auf dem Realm "Die Nachtwache"!
      Noch allen fröhliche Weihnachten und einen frischen Start ins neue Jahr ;-)!


----------



## Polxx (4. Januar 2010)

Seid ihr Ally oder Horde?


----------



## jolk (5. Januar 2010)

Afaik  bezieht sich der Ep stop nur aufs PvP


----------



## ICE-Q (5. Januar 2010)

Polxx schrieb:


> Seid ihr Ally oder Horde?



laut arsenal ally


----------



## Eloquia (29. Januar 2010)

Wir gehören der Allianz an.

Momentan sieht es sehr schwach mit der Umsetzung aus, augrund mangelnder Anzahl von Spielern...
Ich würde (an die Firma gerichtet) Blizzard raten, einen Classic(-Raid-)Server zu eröffnen(-gerne mit Einbindung von dem alten Naxxramas)!


----------



## Tehodar (7. Juni 2010)

Hey 
Ich möchte auch mal die alten Raid's machen, jedoch finde ich keine Gilde, die die alten Raid's macht. 
Kennt ihr vllt. eine?
Mir wär egal ob Horde oder Allianz und auch egal welcher Server. (:


----------

